# CPC-A in Monroe NC seeking employment



## Allison Rodden (Jan 13, 2009)

ALLISON RODDEN
3816 Sonoma Way   Monroe, NC 28110 
 704. 225.9379 (h)  704. 839.3273 (c)
allisonbo1@aol.com

OBJECTIVE

Self motivated individual with a strong work ethic seeking a position as an Outpatient Medical Coder, allowing efficient utilization of educational and organizational skills. 

EDUCATION
________________________________________
Outpatient Medical Coding Training Program - South Piedmont Community College, (Monroe, NC)									
Certificate of Graduation with Honors awarded October 2008
•	Studies include Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology, Pharmacology, Healthcare Reimbursement, ICD-9-CM coding, CPT coding and much more.
•	Coding experience includes coding 500 medical reports in all medical specialties and all types of medical reports, i.e., physician progress report notes, operative notes, consultation, etc., utilizing encoder software program.  
•	Passed AAPC certification exam 12/20/08.

High School - Lee County Senior High School (Sanford, NC)		
•	Graduated 7th out of  a class of 500
•	Member of National Honor Society


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
________________________________________
Senderra Funding							 	8/07-2/08
Fort Mill, SC

Underwriter
Approve/deny loans based on assessment of degree of risk in compliance with guidelines.  
•	Consistently reviewed and analyzed credit reports, loan applications, income documentation, employment records and court documents such as bankruptcy and divorce decrees.
•	Analyzed property appraisals.
•	Reviewed mortgage notes, title and public records in detail to determine vesting.
•	Accurately assessed the correct program for the best grade and interest rate for the borrower.


________________________________________

Option One Mortgage Corporation				    	7/00-7/07
Irvine, CA		


Underwriter III
Approve/deny loans based on assessment of degree of risk in compliance with guidelines.  
•	Consistently reviewed and analyzed credit reports, loan applications, income documentation, employment records and court documents such as bankruptcy and divorce decrees.
•	Analyzed property appraisals.
•	Maintained a detail oriented review of mortgage notes, titles and public records to determine vesting.
•	Accurately determine correct program for the best grade and interest rate for the borrower.

________________________________________

Consumer Finance Corporation						   3/97-4/00
Chevy Chase Bank, McLean, VA 

Senior Credit Officer, Charlotte, NC
Consistently review credit applications and proactively sell the credit decision to the client.
•	Achieved a successful closing average on credit decisions by effectively communicating to clients that CFC is offering the best loan pricing based on each customer's situation.
•	Supported and educated other Credit Officers, as appropriate, by providing input and guidance on questionable applications.
•	Effectively monitored customers upon first payment default to identify and resolve any CFC internal reasons affecting repayment before turning account over to collection department.
•	Analyzed market performance to determine strategy for increasing business in the next period.


----------

